# § 170 (2) StPO



## Telekomunikacja (3 November 2003)

Grüß Gott!

Ich habe in der vergangenen Woche Strafanzeige/-antrag gegen einen Rufnummernbetreiber gestellt. Heute teilte mir die KriPo mit, dass leider derartige "Anzeigen regelmässig von der StA nach nach § 170 (2) StPO eingestellt [würden], weil die Beweise für eine Anklageerhebung nicht ausreichen. Dies übrigens auch, wenn eine Computerauswertung durchgeführt wurde." D.h., also nicht nur meine Anzeige, die wirklich gut und ausfüüüühhhhrlichst begründet ist, sondern auch andere.

Gibt es die Möglichkeit, die Anzeige + das Beweismaterial einer anderen Polizeidienststelle/ StA zuzustellen? Kann ich ich die jetzt ermittelnde Polizeidienststelle dazu auffordern, das Material/ die Ermittlungen an Kollegen in einem anderen Bundesland abzugeben/ an eine StA zu leiten, die die Sache ernster nimmt? Wenn ja: Wie begründe ich dies juristisch?

Oder sollte man da gleich die Polizei auffordern, wg. 258a StGB zu ermitteln?

Eine juristisch (noch!) mittelmäßig bewanderte


----------



## Insider (4 November 2003)

Telekomunikacja schrieb:
			
		

> Gibt es die Möglichkeit, die Anzeige + das Beweismaterial einer anderen Polizeidienststelle/ StA zuzustellen? Kann ich ich die jetzt ermittelnde Polizeidienststelle dazu auffordern, das Material/ die Ermittlungen an Kollegen in einem anderen Bundesland abzugeben/ an eine StA zu leiten, die die Sache ernster nimmt? Wenn ja: Wie begründe ich dies juristisch?


Prinzipiell kann Deine Anzeige nicht "verschoben" werden. Da der (Deiner Meinung nach) Schaden bei Deinem Telefon/Computer-Anschluss eingetreten ist, ist in erster Linie bei der für diesen Anschluss örtlich zuständigen Polizei/StA Anzeige zu erstatten.
Mündliche Aussagen, wie z. B. : "... das wird eh eingestellt" sind inkompetent und schlichtweg falsch! Herrin des Verfahrens ist die Staatsanwaltschaft. Deren Hilfsbeamte, die Polizisten, haben neben der Anzeigenbearbeitung keinen Einfluss, auf den Ausgang des Verfahrens - abgesehen von ihrer "Zuarbeit". Da Staatsanwälte sehr nahe am Richteramt sitzen, gilt auch hier der Satz: "... auf hoher See und in ..."
Du könntest hier ja mal näheres über Deinen Fall schreiben, womöglich gibt es einige Poster, die Dir zumindest mal die Richtung der Sachlage näher bringen können oder vielleicht gibt es sogar parallele Fälle, die hier bereits diskutiert werden. Übrigens, in welcher Stadt lebst Du?


----------



## Telekomunikacja (4 November 2003)

Hallo Insider!

Hilfsbeamte hin, nahe am Richteramt sitzen her... Die letzte elektro-schriftliche Nachricht der Kripo lautete leider:

„Hallo telekomunikacja,
[...] Aber es wundert nicht, wenn man ca. 100 Anzeigen wegen 0190er Nummern mit ähnlichem Engagement wie ihre Bemühungen bearbeitet, und alle werden mangels Beweisen eingestellt.
Auch meine Konzepte zur Verbesserung der Ermittlungsergebnisse, insbesondere zentrale Ermittlungen landes- oder bundesweit, wurden und werden noch ignoriert.
Insoweit lege ich die Anzeigen mit den unbedingt  notwendigen Ermittlungen der Staatsanwaltschaft vor, und weiss das Ergebnis schon vorher. Ich kann den Bürgern nur vorsichtig nahelegen eine Zahlung zu prüfen und zu überdenken. Wie die Sache bei anderen Staatsanwaltschaften gehandhabt wird, weiss ich nicht. Ich vermute gleich oder noch schlechter.
Es soll auch schon eingestellt worden sein, weil gar keine Straftat vorliegen würde !?
Sie werden eine Einstellungsverfügung der Staatsanwaltschaft bekommen. Gegen diese können sie Einspruch erheben. Ob das was bringt weiss ich nicht, es hat meines Wissens noch keiner der Opfer gemacht. [...]“

Ehrlich, knapp und offen. Das heißt im Ergebnis also: Warten bis zum Bescheid? Und dann Widerspruch! Und dann endgültige Einstellung!

Leider reibt sich das ein bisschen mit meiner Vorstellung von Gerechtigkeit. Immerhin sind Ermittlungen wg. §§ 261, 263a, 269, 303a, 303b StGB „angeregt“ - und aufgenommen worden. Und – oh Glück! – ich habe die Ehre, zu den „unbedingt notwendigen Ermittlungen“ zu gehören!

Könnte man aus den Ausführungen des Ermittlers vielleicht – und mit ein bisschen Fantasie - gar auf so ’was wie 258a seitens der StA schließen, wenn sie’s wagen sollte... ??


----------



## Telekomunikacja (5 November 2003)

@ Sascha

Nein, nein! Sowas würde ICH doch nie tun! [/lol]


----------



## sascha (5 November 2003)

jaja, schon recht


----------



## Insider (5 November 2003)

Telekomunikacja schrieb:
			
		

> Die letzte elektro-schriftliche Nachricht der Kripo lautete leider:
> 
> „Hallo telekomunikacja,
> [...] Aber es wundert nicht, wenn man ca. 100 Anzeigen wegen 0190er Nummern mit ähnlichem Engagement wie ihre Bemühungen bearbeitet, und alle werden mangels Beweisen eingestellt.
> ...


 Mit diesem Dünnschiß würde sich ein Polizeibeamter aber sehr weit aus dem Fenster lehnen - kann ich garnicht  glauben, dass das authentisch sein soll!


----------



## Anonymous (5 November 2003)

... ist aber tatsächlich authentisch!

Hat mich auch ein wenig gewundert!


----------



## Telekomunikacja (5 November 2003)

na, ich war's (... und einloggen nicht vergessen!)

"... ist aber tatsächlich authentisch! 

Hat mich auch ein wenig gewundert!"

die vergessliche


----------



## Anonymous (5 November 2003)

@ Telekomunikacja





			
				Insider schrieb:
			
		

> Übrigens, in welcher Stadt lebst Du?


----------



## Telekomunikacja (5 November 2003)

Noch für ein paar Tage in Frankfurt Oder (2tWohnsitz), dann wieder im schönen Rems-Murr-Kreis b. Stuttgart. Da soll auch die StA (un-) tätig sein.


----------



## Anonymous (5 November 2003)

Also kommt die Auskunft aus FF, schade - armes Deutschland! :cry:


----------



## sascha (5 November 2003)

StA FF war ja auch der Ansicht, die 0137-Abzocke per Handy sei kein Betrug. StA Augsburg hat dagegen sofort die Ermittlungen aufgenommen und den Betrug bejat...


----------



## Telekomunikacja (6 November 2003)

Upps! Da habe ich wohl ein bisschen Verwirrung im Forum gestiftet.

Also (auch für mich selber): gaaanz laaangsam!

Die StA ist nicht FF, sondern Stuttgart.

Da mir die Polizei in FF die Frage, ob bei Dialer-Autoinstallation überhaupt ein Straftatbestand vorläge, nicht so recht beantworten konnte/ wollte, habe ich dort auf eine Anzeige verzichtet. Wurde mir übrigens auch empfohlen, weil angeblich „der Schaden zu gering sei“. In der Tat: der finanzielle Schaden war recht gering. Ob das jedoch überhaupt etwas mit StGB-§§ 263/ 263a StGB, 269, 303a, 303b (gegen den Dialerfritzen) und 261 (gegen DT AG) zu tun hat, lasse ich offen.

Anzeige habe ich folglich bei der Polizei meines Hauptwohnsitzes b. Stuttgart erstattet. Die ermittelt ja nun auch wg. der o.g. §§.

Probleme scheint (nach den Einlassungen des Ermittlers) jetzt jedoch die StA Stuttgart zu machen. Soweit ich gestern in Erfahrung bringen konnte, weiß die StA Stuttgart noch nichts von der Anzeige, der polizeil. Ermittler ist bis morgen im Urlaub.

Deshalb noch einmal die (vorausschauende) Frage (wie gesagt: die StA ist noch nicht involviert, einen Bescheid habe ich folglich noch nicht bekommen): Was könnte man tun, um zu „verhindern“, dass die StA Stuttgart einstellt?

Würde z.B. helfen, Anzeige gegen die Bank des Dialerinstallateurs zu erstatten?
Also: Anzeige wg. Geldwäsche bei der Polizei/ StA, die für die Bank zuständig ist (Hessen) Würde wohl eingestellt werden, weil ich überhaupt keine Beweise habe (allenfalls Vermutungen). Aber - so meine Spekulation - es gäbe vielleicht die Chance, dass die Hessen - weil sie von den Umständen/ Gründen für die Anzeige der Bank erführen, also auch meine Anzeige gegen den Dialerinstallateur zur Kenntnis nehmen müssten (der ja auch im Hessischen sitzt) - eigene Ermittlungen in die eigentlich von mir gewünschte Richtung anstellen.

Bisschen gewagte Konstruktion? 

Oder würde die „nachgereichte“ Anzeige gegen die Bank sofort an die Polizei/ StA Stuttgart weitergeleitet, weil die schon wg. der ersten Anzeige (un-) tätig ist?

Leider kenne ich mich zu wenig in StGB und StPO aus, bin kein Jurist – muss ich eigentlich auch nicht sein...

Vielleicht habt Ihr noch einen Tipp, oder Erfahrungen mit der StA Stuttgart, weiß als „Insider“ (b.d. Polizei etc.) jemand Rat...!?!


Übrigens, dies nur als Schmankerl am Rande:
Wenn ich auf meinem PC das Kürzel StPO tippe, macht die autom. Rechtschreibkorrektur sofort das Wörtchen „Stopp“ draus. Hihihihihi!!! Ein Schelm, wer Böses dabei denkt!


----------



## Telekomunikacja (6 November 2003)

Das Ganze noch mal ganz unjuristisch auf den Punkt gebracht:

Eigentlich geht es darum, einen (in einer Bande organisierten) Kriminellen zur Strecke zu bringen. Statt die Kräfte zu bündeln, ist die Polizei über den Staatsanwalt verärgert, ich vorausschauend auch über den Staatsanwalt, der wahrscheinlich über mich und die Polizei, weil wir ihn von Wichtigerem abhalten... und im Hessischen gibt's ein paar Leute, die friedlich vor ihrem PC sitzen, Äpplwoi trinken, und sich am stündlich steigenden Kontostand erfreuen!

Der Gesetzgeber ist nach wie vor unwillig, die RegTP halbherzig, die Justiz überlastet oder unbedarft, die Polizei frustriert, die Telekom verdient mit... Saubere und sichere Sache!! Da könnte einem fast die Idee kommen, selbst einen panamesischen 0190er-Service zu gründen.

Vielleicht ziehe ich meine Anzeige einfach zurück und biete dem Dialerfritzen meine Mitarbeit an... Auch der Ermittler - den nehme ich dann gleich mit - könnte da sicherlich mehr verdienen und bekäme größere Anerkennung, als derzeit bei der Kripo


----------



## sascha (6 November 2003)

> Der Gesetzgeber ist nach wie vor unwillig, die RegTP halbherzig, die Justiz überlastet oder unbedarft, die Polizei frustriert, die Telekom verdient mit... Saubere und sichere Sache!!



Eine schöne Zusammenfassung.


----------



## Telekomunikacja (7 November 2003)

Na, irgendwie scheint sich die Diskussion verlaufen zu haben...

Hat denn jemand in einem ähnlichen Fall Erfahrungen mit der StA Stuttgart gemacht? Eigeninitiative bewiesen? Wie ist das ausgegangen?

Immer mit einem Ohr am Forum:


----------



## johinos (9 November 2003)

Insider schrieb:
			
		

> Prinzipiell kann Deine Anzeige nicht "verschoben" werden. Da der (Deiner Meinung nach) Schaden bei Deinem Telefon/Computer-Anschluss eingetreten ist, ist in erster Linie bei der für diesen Anschluss örtlich zuständigen Polizei/StA Anzeige zu erstatten.


Zuständig ist die Staatsanwaltschaft da, wo sich der Tatort befindet, und das ist der Ort, wo der Täter handelte. Der Hinweis auf äppelwoitrinkende Hessen mit steigendem Kontostand deutet auf Heppenheim - und wahrscheinlich Berlin. Aber das bringt erstmal nicht weiter. 
Die Schadenshöhe ist irrelevant - auch Schwarzfahrten im Bus für 1,40 oder so werden verfolgt. 
Telekomunikacja, vielleicht nennst Du mal die 0190-Nummer und den Dialernamen, dann ist der erwartete Einstellungsgrund vielleicht nachvollziehbar. 
Eine gut und ausführlich begründete Strafanzeige reicht bei Dialern nicht - da braucht es schon den fehlenden Kostenhinweis, und der muss durch Auswertung des PC nachgewiesen werden.


----------

